# From Colorado



## backquiver (Jun 10, 2008)

Hi folks! I am new to the site and slowly figuring out where stuff is. I have been involved in archery for a bit over 40 years - ever since my dad gave me a 20 pound white and yellow fiberglass bow, black rubber grip, as a kid. I started traditional, jumped into compounds, and am now moving back to traditional bows. Specifically longbows. I make bamboo backed hickory/ipe/osage R/D longbows. Don't get me wrong, I still shoot the Bowtech, speed is fun! But traditional seems to be calling me pretty hard these days.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to Archerytalk:darkbeer:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wave3: :yo: *G'day.*:welcome: to *Archery Talk* backquiver. :typing: Enjoy the *fun* here.


----------



## bigbuckdn (Sep 19, 2007)

:welcome:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to have ya here!!

Enjoy archery, Bring others along!!


----------



## Bayou Bowhunter (Sep 18, 2007)

*Welcome to Archery Talk! *:welcome:


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## hornaddiction (Nov 27, 2004)

Welcome aboard!!


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## Flat-Broke (Mar 3, 2006)

*Welcome to AT!!* :darkbeer:


----------

